# Meerforellen rund um Rostock?



## mika (3. April 2006)

Hallo, ich suche schöne Meerforellenspots (Wathose) rund um *Rostock*. Ich freue mich über Tips und Tricks aller Art, auch fürs Dorschangeln mit der Wathose sowie Hechtspots bin ich nicht abgeneigt  Alles sollte mit der Küstenkarte MVP befischbar sein - Danke... MIKA


----------



## optimax (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

.....sollten die tip`s bei dir eingegangen sein ,dann nimm mich mit !!!!:q 
ich war am wochenende in meschendorf mit der absicht .die _*eine oder andere zu erbeuten.#q #q #q #q #q #q *_
*....ohne wirklichen erfolg !!!:c *

petri oliver#h


----------



## Byron (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Moin Mika!

Ich würde dir die Stoltera-Steilküste empfehlen. Da kommen jedes Jahr
die größten Mefo's in M-V raus. Am besten bist du beim Heringszug in
die Warnow vor Ort, denn kann eigendlich nicht's mehr schief gehen.
Von Warnemünde kommend am Ortseingang Diedrichshagen rechts
abbiegen. Es kommen zwei einzelne Gehöfte. Hinterdem rechten Gehöft
führt ein Weg direkt zur Steilküste. Treppe runter, ab ins Wasser und
viel Glück mit den Mefo's!

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!

MfG  Byron


----------



## mika (4. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

was soll das bedeuten - ich soll in der Warnow angeln??? Hab den Satz nicht kapiert! Ansonsten:  Die Stoltera Steilküste sieht Top aus des probier ich mal!
PS: Wie sieht es dort mit den Fängen in wärmeren Jahreszeiten aus, lohnt sich dort ein Versuch - und, gibts es Dorsch als Beifang beim Waten?

@optimax: jo gerne, lass uns mal zusammen losziehen - bin aber erst im Mai wieder im Lande, bin aber Autolos da Student und somit immer auf MFG`s angewiesen...


----------



## Löwenbäcker (5. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*



			
				Byron schrieb:
			
		

> Von Warnemünde kommend am Ortseingang Diedrichshagen rechts abbiegen. Es kommen zwei einzelne Gehöfte. Hinterdem rechten Gehöft führt ein Weg direkt zur Steilküste. Treppe runter, ab ins Wasser und
> viel Glück mit den Mefo's!
> 
> MfG Byron


 
Dat wart nix... Falsche Beschreibung. Richtig: Von Warnemünde kommend nach Elmenhosrst reinfahren ... etwa 2 Kilometer im Ort die Hauptstraße genießen und dann vor der (weit und breit) einzigen Tankstelle rechts ab bis an die Küste. An der Küste noch ein paar hundert Meter nach rechts und du bist auf Höhe "Stoltera".


----------



## belle-hro (6. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*



			
				Löwenbäcker schrieb:
			
		

> Dat wart nix... Falsche Beschreibung. Richtig: Von Warnemünde kommend nach Elmenhosrst reinfahren ... etwa 2 Kilometer im Ort die Hauptstraße genießen und dann vor der (weit und breit) einzigen Tankstelle rechts ab bis an die Küste. An der Küste noch ein paar hundert Meter nach rechts und du bist auf Höhe "Stoltera".



Von wegen. Die Beschreibung von Byron is schon richtig. Von Diedrichshagen sind nur 100 Meter bis zur Stoltera-Spitze, von Elmenhorst 300-400 Meter. Allerdings ist die Strecke von Elmenhorst dahin schon interessant. Wer also Meter machen will, sollte von Elmenhorst los, wer "faul" is der von diedrichshagen.

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Löwenbäcker (6. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Ok. Mein Weg ist länger... außerdem wandere ich gerne. Trotzdem kann ich mit der Beschreibung von Byron nix anfangen. Muss man durch Diedrichshagen dann nicht bis fast zum Ende (Hotelanlage) durch? Is aber auch egal... Ich weiß wie ich da hin komme.


----------



## mptiger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

hallo zusammen, 
lohnt es sich denn schon bei stoltera auf mefo zu gehen? die trolling fahrer fangen im moment bei 9metern ihre mefo´s


----------



## belle-hro (7. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*



			
				mptiger schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> die trolling fahrer fangen im moment bei 9metern ihre mefo´s



Auuuuuuaaaa, Finger aus meiner Wunde (Boot is grad kaputt, komm nich raus). aber is auch egal. Wird von Land auch gefangen. Guckst Du hier Beitrag 165 oder hier Beitrag 117

Also Watbüx an und los :m


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Also kann nun sagen ob da auch mal in den Sommermonten oder im Herbst Meerforellen gefangen werden. Wenn ja mit welchem Köder und zu welcher Uhrzeit. Also meine Taktik ist Tagsüber von 14-17Uhr angel ich meistens mit einem Hansen Flash in silber mit 30gr weil die Forellen meist schnelle Köder mögen und eher weit drausen. Wenn es langsam dunkel wird binde ich mir meinen Spro Impulse Fighter in ROT/SCHWARZ/FLASH in 21gr. Könnt ja mal schreiben was ihr so verwendet|wavey:


----------



## ProRobert (6. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Hallo @ll,

würde gerne mal wieder in die Runde fragen wie es so aussieht mit Mefo`s.
Der Beitrag ist ja schon sehr alt.

Lg Robert


----------



## vermesser (6. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Guck auf die Wassertemperaturen, dann weißte Bescheid....

Vom Strand kannste knicken...egal wo rund um Rostock.


----------



## ProRobert (6. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Vom Strand kannste knicken...egal wo rund um Rostock.



Hi, das wollte ich wissen DANKE .

Lg Robert


----------



## ulfopr (13. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Hallo, mal eine frage in die Runde. Will montag an die küste auf mefo was könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Lg


----------



## Mario1983 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Also Graal Müritz bis Wustrow ist von Land aus nichts mit Mefo! War fast jedes We los#q


----------



## fischlandmefo (15. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*



Mario1983 schrieb:


> Also Graal Müritz bis Wustrow ist von Land aus nichts mit Mefo! War fast jedes We los#q



Genau....


----------



## ulfopr (16. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Rostock?*

Danke dann werde ich mein glück mal in Börgerende versuchen


----------

